# the topic is music



## hornet (Mar 26, 2006)

everyone, tell us wat music you are into, me, i'm into 80's metal like pnatera and slayer, i also love hard rock, emo, screamo, and all sorts of metal


----------



## redline (Mar 26, 2006)

Dances for me.


----------



## dobermanmick (Mar 26, 2006)

A bit of everything depends on my mood alltime favourite is Metallica 
Love Simple plan ,Disturbed ,Def leppard,Linkin Park .......Etc


----------



## feral (Mar 26, 2006)

im into the rap scene like eminem, d12 but then i love the older stuff like hunters and collectors, midnight oil and acca dacca they rock!! :lol:


----------



## Vat69 (Mar 26, 2006)

Erm...rock moslty. A Perfect Circle, TOOL, Mudvayne, Godsmack, Powderfinger, old Offspring and Korn, Disturbed, NIN, Metallica of course, Finger Eleven, Chevelle, Seven Mary Three...plus a billion others.


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 26, 2006)

Metallica, KISS, The Beatles, Jimi Hendrix, Steve Vai, Satch, Motley Crue, Powderfinger, DEVO, Classical music (Beethoven), Linkin Park, Rob Zombie, The Doors, Creedance, Live, System of a Down, TOOL. Just a few to list.


----------



## feral (Mar 26, 2006)

oh and i forgot to mention i love nickelback


----------



## Vat69 (Mar 26, 2006)

Feral: just make sure you don't see them live. It might change your opinion


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 26, 2006)

OK young'ns, I am into the Beetles, Rolling Stones, Pink Floyd, Midnight Oil, The Angels, Simon & Garfunkel, Alanis Morriset, but as you get older it all seems to just be whatever is on the radio.


----------



## star11 (Mar 26, 2006)

Depending on mood, I love my breakbeat and funky house if I want to have a boogie, but I listen to Ben Harper, Xavier Rudd etc when I am chilling out. I also love our local Aussie bands and classic 80's...and the list goes on....and on...
Jus


----------



## Kris (Mar 26, 2006)

Don't worry Pete Simon and Garfunkel rock.....and I'm only 26.
Machine Head is my band of choice but also listen to tool, perfect Circle, Obituary,Sepultura, Soulfly , Satyricon ,Slipknot ,Mudvayne ,White Zombie Rob Zombie and the list goes on....and on...

Kris.


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 26, 2006)

Hard trance, hardstyle, hardcore, uk hardcore & hard house


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 26, 2006)

Cradle of Filth
Nightwish
Megadeth
Type O Negative
Black Sabbath
Therion
Within Temptation
Dimmu Borgir
Elis
Ozzy Osborne
Covenant
Leaves' Eyes
Tristania
Iron Maiden
Satyricon
Rhapsody
Pantera
Theatre of Tragedy
The Sins of Thy Beloved
Sepultura (Their old stuff)
Immortal
Destroyer 666
Virgin Black
Metallica (Their old stuff)
Marduk
Abyssos
Fight
Hammerfall
Hecate Enthroned
Children of Bodom
Sinergy
Lacuna Coil
Rammstein (some of their stuff)
Silentium
Dissection

I also like movie soundtracks and dont mind some of Beethovens stuff either.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 26, 2006)

Hmmmmm Hornet....I can post the list if you like but it's getting pretty long....can I just wuss out say everything?


----------



## hornet (Mar 26, 2006)

yea, u can wuss out, just give us a few examples, i culd tell you every band i like but it would take 2 long


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 26, 2006)

I forgot Megadeth. Next best metal band next to Metallica IMO.

Serpenttongue - "Metallica (Their old stuff) "

I take it you didn't like St Anger? Puppets would have to be their best album. I'm looking forward to their next cd.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 26, 2006)

Have you heard what Jason newstead is doing now???? :shock: It's way beyond sad.


----------



## jnglgrl (Mar 26, 2006)

House, Trance, Dance


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 26, 2006)

Kersten said:


> Have you heard what Jason newstead is doing now???? :shock: It's way beyond sad.



The last thing I heard of him doing was Echo Brain and Voivod (or smoething). Whats he doing now?


----------



## Kersten (Mar 26, 2006)

If it was Voivod, or even Flotsam and Jetsam I'd be ok with it. Even better if he was back to ID8 or whatever it was called with Devin Townshend from Strapping Young Lad....

You remember that ridiculous show last year called Rock Star?? Well he and two others (can't remember who at the moment) are the new "band" looking for a singer :shock:


----------



## Retic (Mar 26, 2006)

Mostly the ones that started it all like Pink Floyd, Led Zepellin, Black Sabbath also Def Leppard, Eagles, Del Amitri, Coldplay and loads of other stuff.


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 26, 2006)

Its a shame Jason couldn't get any input with metallicas music. He is an awsome bass player. Doesn't matter what he does though, he will live very comfortably with his royalties from metallica.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 26, 2006)

But we can't be knocking Rob Truijillo, he was awesome in Suicidal Tendencies and Infectious Grooves. Metallica are just plain sad now though, even with him in it I'm afraid


----------



## RevDaniel (Mar 26, 2006)

I am very open minded about the music i listen to. I listen to absolutely anything. I am not fussed on what i listen to but i have to say that my favourite type is classical music. I suffer insomnia and have been unable to sleep since a near fatal car accident three years ago. Classical music helps me relax and get a nights rest, not sleep but rest, which is close enough for me. People hate being in a car with me as i try to sneak the radio station over to the ABC station.


----------



## krusty (Mar 26, 2006)

you can not beat old school METALLICA.imo


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 26, 2006)

craig.a.c said:


> I forgot Megadeth. Next best metal band next to Metallica IMO.
> 
> Serpenttongue - "Metallica (Their old stuff) "
> 
> I take it you didn't like St Anger? Puppets would have to be their best album. I'm looking forward to their next cd.



Sorry Craig, i know you liked St Anger but i hated it. Thats not the Metallica i know and love!!! Where's the 4 scruffy lads in their tight denim pants gone?  "Frantic" was an okay song, though. Also didnt like "Load" or "Reload". Thats just not metal to me. Metallica dont seem to realise that they are up against some very talented bands these days. They are just scrapping by on the fans who are clinging to them mainly because of what their old albums mean to them. Why should we listen to Metallica these days when there are so many other metal bands doing it way better than they are!!!

I think James is one of the coolest individuals on the planet, but whats happening to them is sad. They just dont want to go back to their old roots.

Yes "Master of Puppets" is absolutely brilliant, from the beginning of "Battery" to the end of "Damage Inc" it's metal, the way metal should be. Everything they did with Cliff is a masterpiece.

I'm sure whatever Jasons doing he's happy with the decisions he's made.


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 26, 2006)

craig.a.c said:


> I forgot Megadeth. Next best metal band next to Metallica IMO.
> 
> Serpenttongue - "Metallica (Their old stuff) "
> 
> I take it you didn't like St Anger? Puppets would have to be their best album. I'm looking forward to their next cd.



Sorry Craig, i know you liked St Anger but i hated it. Thats not the Metallica i know and love!!! Where's the 4 scruffy lads in their tight denim pants gone?  "Frantic" was an okay song, though. Also didnt like "Load" or "Reload". Thats just not metal to me. Metallica dont seem to realise that they are up against some very talented bands these days. They are just scrapping by on the fans who are clinging to them mainly because of what their old albums mean to them. Why should we listen to Metallica these days when there are so many other metal bands doing it way better than they are!!!

I think James is one of the coolest individuals on the planet, but whats happening to them is sad. They just dont want to go back to their old roots.

Yes "Master of Puppets" is absolutely brilliant, from the beginning of "Battery" to the end of "Damage Inc" it's metal, the way metal should be. Everything they did with Cliff is a masterpiece.

I'm sure whatever Jasons doing he's happy with the decisions he's made.


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 26, 2006)

Oops, sorry


----------



## peterescue (Mar 26, 2006)

im pretty much into everything thats been mentioned so far, Im big on the ABC too Daniel but Mr Bredli come closest to my main interest except when Im in the mood for something else. I really love early 70 electronic(not Kraftwerk though they are ok). Late sixties early 70 psychadelic especially English and Euro but not French. not much French rocks my boat but some pop and Africam based hip hop and rap especially some of the Franco/Algerian stuff. Big on culture music from Ireland and Scotland including the out islands and even English when done well. Folk music of most types, love country, bluegrass. 
Was big on punk in the 70's and early 80's. 
Basically, John Peel was my favourite DJ and his eclectic taste seemed to suit me down to a T.
If I had to right a list of my favourites I would be here for days.
What am I p-laying at the moment(today)
Dwight Yokum
Harmonium
Carl Vine
Yellowman
John Hiatt
Microdisney
Talk Talk(Mark Hollis)
Flamin Groovies
and 
local station(Syd) fm 94.5 FBI.


----------



## Parko (Mar 26, 2006)

Never mind the bollocks
here's the
SeX PIsTolS

is my all time favourite album by a long shot, also the first record i ever bought as a kid.

And i reckon Sid Vicous is as alive now as he was when he was alive.


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 26, 2006)

serpenttongue said:


> craig.a.c said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot Megadeth. Next best metal band next to Metallica IMO.
> ...



I was impressed when St. Anger came out. I was expecting something like load and reload again. I like St Anger, but their first 4 albums (Justice included) are the best. As you said, everything they did with Cliff was a masterpiece. He was the most musicaly gifted out of the lot. Orion is the best piece of music that was written IMO.

I don't think they will be around for much longer though. They will bring out this next CD, go on tour for a while then call it quits. IMO there is still alot of tension between James and Lars. Two huge egos, can't last much longer. Kirk is stuck in the middle the poor guy.


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 26, 2006)

craig.a.c said:


> I was impressed when St. Anger came out. I was expecting something like load and reload again. I like St Anger, but their first 4 albums (Justice included) are the best. As you said, everything they did with Cliff was a masterpiece. He was the most musicaly gifted out of the lot. Orion is the best piece of music that was written IMO.
> 
> I don't think they will be around for much longer though. They will bring out this next CD, go on tour for a while then call it quits. IMO there is still alot of tension between James and Lars. Two huge egos, can't last much longer. Kirk is stuck in the middle the poor guy.



I think Call of Ktulu is equally as good as Orion, and To live is to Die is quite good too.

I couldnt believe how quiet Kirk was in "Some kind of Monster" DVD. Maybe if he had spoke up on occasion they wouldnt be in the mess they are now!!

I cant help thinking what Metallica would be like if Dave Mustaine was never kicked out.

Dave....now there's another legend!!!


----------



## reptililian (Mar 26, 2006)

I just brought the new Whitlams cd.


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 26, 2006)

Dvae is a great songwiter. Some of megadeths musics blows metallica out of the water. 

If Dave wasn't kicked out so early they would not have lasted as long as they have now. Like I said, James and Lars have got some pretty big egos, Mustaine does to. Would have been great to see what would have come about with dave in the band (pure metal). Kirk is a great guitarist but Mustaine (IMO) is a hell of a lot better. I love metallica, but everyone bags megadeth out just because its Daves band. If it wasn't for Dave most of the songs on Kill 'em All and Ride The Lightning wouldn't have been written, most of it is his material.


----------



## Casper (Mar 26, 2006)

I loove it all.

I used to only listen to metallica, megadeth, pantera, and heaps of 80's hair bands (poison, Bon Jovi, cinderella...).

I still listen to all that stuff but now my tastes have mellowed I love Lee Kernaghan and Garth Brooks. I'm into heaps of Country. Have you heard Cowboy Troy and Big and Rich. Cowboy Troy is the only black cowboy rapper. His style is called "Hick Hop" lol

Johnny Cash.
Elvis
Beatles
Beach Boys
System of a down
Days of the New
TV Rock ("Flaunt it" is insane)
No Doubt
Whitlams
Black eyed peas
Body Count
Clint Black
David Bowie

Just a sampler of my musical tastes


----------



## NoOne (Mar 26, 2006)

Love The White Stripes probably my favorite band.

Xavier Rudd is great another fav of mine, Black Keys, Hot Hot Heat, Queens of the stone age, The Streets, Kings of Leon are all goodies as well.
Wolfmother have grabbed my interest latley.
As far as older bands are concerned, Frenzal Romb, NOFX, Offspring, Nirvana, Beach Boys the list goes on.


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 26, 2006)

I heard recently that Dave is also responsible for "Leper Messiah"

Yeah Dave has got attitude and it comes across in his songs. He's still got the '80,s metal mentality which Metallica have lost.I also love how he's still got his '80,s metal hair-do, too!! :lol: 

I remember listening to Metallicas "Black" album constantly and then along came "Youthanasia" which instantly made me forget about the "Black" album, i thought it was so good, as is everything Dave comes up with.


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 26, 2006)

Like most on here i have a large variation of music that i like, cant name them all because i have a memory like a sieve ! so ill just read off some of my CD's

jimmy hendrix, led zepplin, abba, ELO, travis, the prodigy, aerosmith, faithless, dido, pet shop boys, eurythmics, depeche mode, U2, tears for fears, dr dre, the police, elton john, jamiroquai, gary moore, moby, red hot chilli peppers.....plus about another 50 different groups/artists...but thats enough for now !


----------



## Samma3l (Mar 26, 2006)

I hate all music


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 26, 2006)

Moreliaman said:


> Like most on here i have a large variation of music that i like, cant name them all because i have a memory like a sieve ! so ill just read off some of my CD's
> 
> jimmy hendrix, led zepplin, abba, ELO, travis, the prodigy, aerosmith, faithless, dido, pet shop boys, eurythmics, depeche mode, U2, tears for fears, dr dre, the police, elton john, jamiroquai, gary moore, moby, red hot chilli peppers.....plus about another 50 different groups/artists...but thats enough for now !



What, no Adam and the Ants or Stray Cats? They were quite popular in England just before i left in 1980


----------



## Basssman (Mar 26, 2006)

Rise Against
Story of the year
finch
new school hero
or anythink rock

cheers Sam


----------



## Retic (Mar 26, 2006)

A definite English slant there but they have always produced the best bands. I had forgotten about Dido and ELO and of course Aerosmith, one of the few American bands I really like, seen them 3 times now and what a fantastic live show. 



Moreliaman said:


> Like most on here i have a large variation of music that i like, cant name them all because i have a memory like a sieve ! so ill just read off some of my CD's
> 
> jimmy hendrix, led zepplin, abba, ELO, travis, the prodigy, aerosmith, faithless, dido, pet shop boys, eurythmics, depeche mode, U2, tears for fears, dr dre, the police, elton john, jamiroquai, gary moore, moby, red hot chilli peppers.....plus about another 50 different groups/artists...but thats enough for now !


----------



## Robbo (Mar 26, 2006)

some of my favs are
rage against the machine , nin , tool , system of a down , rollins band , black flag , nirvana , pearl jam , mud honey , def fx , marilyn manson , soul fly , sepultura
where do you stop to many grat bands


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 26, 2006)

cripes, didnt think i was so outta touch. 
i think your tastes change as the years go by and the mood for the day. 
there are times for Iron Maiden and Enya. i like music for the lyrics mainly....ozzy osbournes 'road to nowhere' sums my life up pretty much. still love def leppard, gary moore, joe walsh, ozzy, peter frampton, billy squire, but also into dido, sarah mclaghlan, live, norah jones, hothouse flowers, and just LOVE the lyrics to james blunt's music (shame they've hammered it on the radio but)...keith urbans ok, somedays the dance music feels right too  and then there are the 'beer songs' for those bbq days!!!!! mamamamama my sharona! hahaha


----------



## Rennie (Mar 26, 2006)

I love a lot of metal, hardcore, punk and some old rock. Some include: system of a down, slipknot, machine head, RATM, NIN, tool, pantera, disturbed, static-x, murder dolls, nirvana, old sepultura, old metallica, old frenzal rhomb, old grinspoon slayer and of course acdc to name but a few.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

Hip Hop:

Cage Kennylz
Necro
ill Bill
Sabac
Mr Hyde
Goretex
Non phixion
Notorious B.I.G
50 cent
Myzery
Jin
Eastsidaz
Bone Thugz and Harmony
Three 6 mafia
Ice Cube
Dr Dre
House Of Pain
Everlast(Country type hip hop)
Jadakiss
Cypress Hill
Heaps more

Misc:
Michael Jackson
Elvis
Righteous Brothers
Queen
- A few others


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 26, 2006)

Most of the bands mentioned here I haven't even heard of. Now I know why I thought 40 year olds were old when I was 18.


----------



## tweety2 (Mar 26, 2006)

depends on wot mood i am in but listen to pretty much all types of music, some favs are, the police, pink floyd, madonna, the whitlams, evanescence, gwen stefani (no doubt and now), michael jackson, ice cube, snoop dog, insane clown possie, eminem, and yeah the lsit goes on and on lol.
pete i would have to say simon and garfunkel only have 1 song i listen to and thats bright eyes, as for anything else that was done i wouldnt have a clue lol


----------



## buck (Mar 27, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> OK young'ns, I am into the Beetles, Rolling Stones, Pink Floyd, Midnight Oil, The Angels, Simon & Garfunkel, Alanis Morriset, but as you get older it all seems to just be whatever is on the radio.



The Oils all the way!!! My all time favourite band.

I'm also partial to Foo Fighters, Pearl Jam, System Of a Down,Nirvana and am open to just about anything else except RAP/Hip Hop!!!


----------



## jnglgrl (Mar 27, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Most of the bands mentioned here I haven't even heard of. Now I know why I thought 40 year olds were old when I was 18.



Lol Pete, I dont think its realy to do with age because ive hardly heard of any of those bands aswell  
I am alot older than 18 though, I guess :lol:


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 27, 2006)

I like: Jack Johnson, Ben Harper, Nirvana, Q.O.T.S.A., S.O.A.D., Tool, Incubus, A Perfect Circle, some Coldplay songs, actually probably about a zillion others lol, but I think they are the main ones


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Mar 27, 2006)

I love most music. From Rap to Rock, Hip Hop to Country. 
A friend just got me hooked on an Aussie Country duo called the Sunny Cowgirls...they're cool. 

Since I was about 10, I've mainly listened to rap/hiphop/r&b music ...its diverse too-I like Eminem, D12, Mary J. Blige, Tupac, TLC....the list goes on and on. 

Country music, I like Garth Brooks, Adam Brand, Tania Kernaghan, Sunny Cowgirls, Faith Hill & Tim McGraw (such a cute couple!)...again...the list is long. Also like some other music...Janis Joplin...Def Leppard...Too much diversity to list! 

I'm not a big heavy metal head, but hubby is- so its gets played sometimes (usually when the 8 yr old isn't home!). 
I do have one UBER favourite metal song, and thats a song by Megadeath (? I think) I think its called for whom the bell tolls. A metalhead might be able to help me out (its been years and years since I've heard it. Its on Number of the Beast I believe. Has a GIANT guitar solo. Love that song. I'll buy the darn CD one of these days! 

Cheers!


----------



## Kersten (Mar 27, 2006)

That song is a Metallica song. it's one of my favourites by them too


----------



## Kersten (Mar 27, 2006)

The Number of the Beast is Iron Maiden though :shock:


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 27, 2006)

Barry White, Tom Jones, Julio Iglesias, Isaac Hayes, and if I want to mix it up a bit, perhaps a little Rod Stewart :twisted:


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 27, 2006)

and then you also like human nature and the boy bands, hey olive??? :wink:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 27, 2006)

Lol you're one smooooooooth operator there


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 27, 2006)

Kersten said:


> Lol you're one smooooooooth operator there



Forgot about Sade :wink:


----------



## peterescue (Mar 27, 2006)

today i felt nostalgic so played some Gobetweens, then "Nights in Venice" by the Saints from Stranded.
Swell Maps and a few Ed Kueper albums then had the radio on till now


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 27, 2006)

I can't believe that no one else has put KISS up there as a favourite band. :shock: 
OMG, whats wrong with you people. They are one of the best bands to ever hit the music scene. C'mon.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 27, 2006)

They weren't THAT good......relax, I'm joking


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 27, 2006)

Kersten said:


> They weren't THAT good......relax, I'm joking



Thems a fighting words :wink:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 27, 2006)

Lol stick your "dooks" up...but beware, I have a black belt in No Kan Doo :lol: Oh that's like the world's worst joke isn't it? :roll:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 27, 2006)

Hornet mate, I'm trying to cull the list....but it's just not happening....


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 27, 2006)

Kersten said:


> Lol stick your "dooks" up...but beware, I have a black belt in No Kan Doo :lol: Oh that's like the world's worst joke isn't it? :roll:



I'm a security guard and all I know how look after my self with is No Kan Doo. I have my torch but, its heavy enough to hurt someone with.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 27, 2006)

Lol you've gotta put down the coffee long enough to belt someone with it though.....again with the joking :wink:


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 27, 2006)

Stressful job though. I spent 10 hours siting in my car last night watching a shop.
I think I will need to get some stress leave soon, not sure I can handle much more. :lol:


----------



## hornet (Mar 27, 2006)

just tell us a few of your faves kirsten. I will give a small list, pantera, slayer, slipknot, stone sour, mudvayne, hawthorne heghts, silverstein, atreyu, sentenced, HIM, nightwish, demon hunter, evanescence, fall out boy, greenday, marilyn manson, meatloaf, murderdolls, mushroomhead, dope, mxpx, nofx, my chemical romance, the used, s.o.a.d, nickelback, nine inch nails, papa roach, pod, rammstein, saliva, seether, smile empty soul, sum 41, the white stripes, keith urban, blue country, toby keith, metallica and i cant b bother putting anymore


----------



## Kersten (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh you....poor thing? :shock:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 27, 2006)

Lol I know Hornet, Kris has been in stitches watching me take things off the list and then put them back on again. I just like everything...nearly.


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh. I forgot to put Rammstein in my list.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 27, 2006)

Bout time you developed some taste :lol:


----------



## deathinfire (Mar 27, 2006)

i listen mainly to metal, mostly european bands like carnal forge, amon amarth, neaera, the crown etc... hence my username is after a amon amarth song


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 27, 2006)

Kersten said:


> Bout time you developed some taste :lol:



Put your list up. Lets see how bad yours is? :twisted:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 27, 2006)

pmsl mine has way too much on it, like I said...everything  I'm not seriously knocking your taste :wink:


----------



## hornet (Mar 27, 2006)

nothin wrong with my music taste


----------



## Kersten (Mar 27, 2006)

Lol didn't we have this conversation the other day Hornet


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 27, 2006)

hornet said:


> nothin wrong with my music taste



nope, just your spelling :lol: :wink:


----------



## hornet (Mar 27, 2006)

we did have this convo but i gotta re-enforce that my music taste is very good and hardcore lol. lol souly wat did i spell wrong?


----------



## Kersten (Mar 27, 2006)

Lol you can argue the hardcore with Kris, I don't mind either way...it's the emo thing that gets me :lol:


----------



## Skorpious (Mar 27, 2006)

Tupac, Outlawz Immortalz, Trick Daddy, Xzibit, DMX, Eminem, Figgkidd, Detsl, Yukmouth, Ying Yang Twins, Game, Dre, Snoop Dogg, 213, Ludacris, Lil' Scrappy, Kanye West, 36 Mafia
Static-X, KoRn, Story of the Year, Greenday, Rise Against, Powderfinger, Atreyu, A Static Lullaby, Linkin Park

Hmmm probably missed some but thats most of them


----------



## Samma3l (Mar 27, 2006)

I can tolerate roxy music


----------



## hornet (Mar 27, 2006)

skorpious ditch the rap and stick with hard rock, kirsten, y does emo get 2 u?


----------



## Vat69 (Mar 27, 2006)

People who like emo go to hell :cry: 
















**J/K settle down :wink: :lol:


----------



## Skorpious (Mar 28, 2006)

Damn I just remembered I missed My Chemical Romance, I saw them in concert with Greenday. While not the best onstage performance, their music is still pretty good.


----------



## Kersten (Mar 28, 2006)

Lol Hornet, I didn't mean it got to me as in annoys me, I just think it's weird that they've combined punk (which when I was a young whippernsapper was about hating the world and being angry at everything) with goth (which is mostly nihilistic-nothing has any meaning so nothing matters....a complete lack of emotion there)....it's an odd coupling. Kids these days :roll:  Or do I remember your explanation incorrectly??


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 28, 2006)

Tommy Bolin, wishbone ash, lynyrd skynyrd, little feat, santana, the stones, concrete blonde, ben harper to name a few.


----------



## Vat69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Erm Kersten...'emo' is short for 'emotional' it's not even close to being punk (which isn't about hating everything, more like a protest against 'the man' and raising anarchy) and it has nothing to do with goth sub-culture or music (which I might add is a very vibrant sub-culture full of feeling, not the sterotype you mentioned). The closest it comes is a mix between pop that sometimes has quasi-punk beat, and painting your nails black. 'Emo' music is whinging music for 14yr olds. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 28, 2006)

Lol thanks for clearing that one up, I'm just going by what I was told the other day...I'd never even heard of it :shock:


----------



## Kersten (Mar 28, 2006)

What ever happpened to those charming young lads with the dark hair and their songs about "she loves you yeah yeah yeah"....*grabs her cane and wanders off*


----------



## Vat69 (Mar 28, 2006)

I wish I was back in the good old days when I'd never heard of it either :roll: lol


----------



## peterescue (Mar 28, 2006)

I quite like Percy Grainger.


----------



## Parko (Mar 28, 2006)

I quite like Sid Vicious. Him and Nancy were a lovely couple.


----------



## Gerry (Mar 28, 2006)

when I used to DJ around the traps, Id play mainly progressive house, trance.. occasional house.. main love was progressive tho.. digweed, nick warren, sasha, oakenfold, type stuff. but I'll listen to most things.. green day and powderfinger are getting a caning at the moment on the ol' ipod.. but I'll listen to everything from pantera and suicidal tendencies to sarah mc lachlan


----------

